# Special Offer: $3 in digital music credit from Amazon. Claim the credit!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get $3 in credit use in the Amazon music store.

Find the Special Offer in the Offers Tab on the far right side on your device.

Easy, tap on the Redeem Now. Then go shop!










I picked up Simon & Garfunkel's Greatest Hits for $5. (I think I already had a $2 credit...checked, I did...so it was free.)



See the $5 albums here.

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe they'll feature some Everly Brothers today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be good, wouldn't it.  

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

My 2nd generation Fire doesn't have that offer (yet?). Will keep checking!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do a sync.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do a sync.


Great idea!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Done! I got Carly Simon's greatest hits. I think I had some credit, but I may have had to pay $2.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just went to my MP3 account on Amazon. Under My Collection there are several albums and tracks listed with a date acquired. However, apparently none of these are downloaded to my Kindle Fire HDX. I don't remember buying a lot of tracks, but most of them are Christmas music and I assume they were offered for free, so I took them. They were all purchased with my original Fire, which I no longer have. Was I supposed to do something to get them to my HDX?

Thanks, Betsy for pointing out the MP3 offer that alerted me to the fact that I already had some music stored somewhere!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jane917 said:


> I just went to my MP3 account on Amazon. Under My Collection there are several albums and tracks listed with a date acquired. However, apparently none of these are downloaded to my Kindle Fire HDX. I don't remember buying a lot of tracks, but most of them are Christmas music and I assume they were offered for free, so I took them. They were all purchased with my original Fire, which I no longer have. Was I supposed to do something to get them to my HDX?
> 
> Thanks, Betsy for pointing out the MP3 offer that alerted me to the fact that I already had some music stored somewhere!


If you go to music on your hdx and then cloud all your music is there. It does not matter what device you bought it on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I just went to my MP3 account on Amazon. Under My Collection there are several albums and tracks listed with a date acquired. However, apparently none of these are downloaded to my Kindle Fire HDX. I don't remember buying a lot of tracks, but most of them are Christmas music and I assume they were offered for free, so I took them. They were all purchased with my original Fire, which I no longer have. Was I supposed to do something to get them to my HDX?
> 
> Thanks, Betsy for pointing out the MP3 offer that alerted me to the fact that I already had some music stored somewhere!


As Cinisajoy said, if you go to the Music tab on your HDX, you'll see the music stored on the cloud. If you have WiFi connectivity, you can stream the music--you don't have to download it unless you want to play music when you're away from WiFi. If you tap on the menu button in the upper left hand corner, you can create playlists, sort by artists, albums, songs and genres.

You can also add music to your cloud or device from the menu. You can also set it to automatically download any new Amazon MP3 purchases.

Note that for many albums now, if you buy the CD from Amazon, the MP3s are added to your cloud for free. I bought hubby a CD for Christmas and got an email that the MP3 were available to me, and many of the CDs I was looking at today had the same offer.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, by golly, gee! It is all there. I thought I might be able to connect it to my docking station, but that does not seem to be possible.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had the offer, I took the offer..  went to buy and chose the mp3 album of one I already had but bought long before autorip (and possibly not from Amazon).. it did not apply any credit and then put up a message saying my device doesn't support downloading mp3 to the device.  (Uh, really?)

I AM able to download, of course, and I'm not in the mood to call Amazon about a $3 credit (my balances for MP3 credits are all $0, so I guess I just didn't get this one.

I am backing away from the computer for now


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I emailed them with the order number and info.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy. I've already got my credit and used it:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I emailed them with the order number and info.


Let us know, Seamonkey!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just now got a reply and this is a first for me..  I am assured that the credit WILL apply, even though the order showed full price.. I'm told it takes time for a credit to be applied and the order to complete.  I have to say I've never before had that happen.

I also mentioned the message saying my device wasn't eligible for mp3 downloads, but also commented that of course I WAS able to download..  she assured me that my device is as I know it is.. 

She provided a link to check "once the order is completed".  And it still apparently isn't completed, because the full price is still listed.

Makes me wonder just what is slamming their database.

And of course I'd hate to have to keep track of orders and keep checking but I'll monitor this one.

I was even surprised at the long (for Amazon, not most companies) response gap, too.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had this problem with an amazon local deal for half off seleted accessories. I tried twice to get an accessory for half off, but it didn't apply. I had gotten the email saying that the credit was applied to my account, so I thought that it was okay to get the accessory. I did not want to take a chance, so I skipped it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My order for the album clearly said promotional credit applied...

Keep on it, Seamonkey!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is the case for some of these promos that the 'real' price shows and you don't actually see that the promo was applied until you get the confirmation email.

Turns out I have $5.71 in mp3 credit. . . . . I suppose I should use it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It just now applied..

Aw, Betsy, you are special!!  LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, Seamonkey!

Today's $3 MP3 credit has to be used by Jan 15th, I believe. 31st, per Seamonkey's email.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I finally got the email with the final bill..

And at least the offer I had expires:

Choose the music you want and purchase by 11:59 p.m. PT on 01/31/14. Your discount will be reflected on your order confirmation. 
  
So there is time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll edit my post; I was doing it from memory.  Maybe it was my original $2 that expired by the 15th; I got it a bit ago.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

At first glance I thought it said the 14th.. then realized.. oh yeah, that is the year..


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks! I never think to look at the offers.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy, I was just playing that S&G Greatest Hits while driving on Friday.  On an earlier drive, that patient said that she used those songs and words to teach her son to love poetry (she was a comparative lit PhD from Harvard and taught students, not just her son..)  The songs sure bring back memories for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used one of Paul Simon's songs in an English class assignment once, comparing it to work by another poet.  I think it was Sounds of Silence but can't remember who I was comparing it to.  And don't get me started on "The Boxer."

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Betsy, I was just playing that S&G Greatest Hits while driving on Friday. On an earlier drive, that patient said that she used those songs and words to teach her son to love poetry (she was a comparative lit PhD from Harvard and taught students, not just her son..) The songs sure bring back memories for me.


When I was in high school and early college Simon and Garfunkel were old news, but they were still my favorite artists. My freshman year I shared a dorm room with my best friend and drove him to distraction with a tape of my personal S&G "greatest hits" playing it over and over again. When the big switch to CDs occurred I actually didn't listen to them much for several years, but then when I switched to MP3 I bought the MP3 version of this.



Love it!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I actually had all of those songs on various LPs back in the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too.  But then when we got CDs, I just got the greatest hits.  I could  have ripped my CD, but I'm incredibily lazy...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I went direct from owning all their LPs to buying the MP3 set. Now that you mention it, I think I did have the greatest hits CD, but I didn't have most of their songs on CD. Which seems a shame now!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I still use CDs in my car.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My 1991 Miata doesn't have a CD player   and our RX7's CD player is broken.  For some reason we never play CDs in the MINI...I think 'cause it's our "in town" car and we're always listening to the news.

I do play mp3s when we rent cars that have an AUX input....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My 92 Camry, that I got in 91 as soon as I could get that new model.. came with a cassette player.  Eventually that was gummed up and finally I  had to drive to Tucson and decided I needed a CD player/radio and I've enjoyed that for years.. (I was going to a high school graduation and that graduate has since graduated from ASU and done more work in  Tucson, so it has been awhile.)

I WANT a Mini but my mechanic is not enthused..  I just put money in the Camry and have parts on order to fix the cosmetic part of the passenger seat belt (it works fine) and fix the switches to get my sunroof working again.. I'll be happy with that.


----------

